# Krups non-pressurised basket



## RAraujo (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello friends

I'm new here, my name is Roberto and I'm from Brazil living in Canterbury uk, I just bought a krups xp4000 for fun at home but it came with a pressurised basket which is a pain, does anyone of you guys know where can I get a Non-pressurised one in the UK?

Thank you ever so much

R


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Roberto

Might be hard to find this part in the UK, however, spare parts often pop up on the Ebay in Germany (http://ebay.de)

Alternatively try Spares2Go


----------

